# NEC 230.70 the disconnect?



## Lipets (Apr 5, 2022)

A warehouse being built will have 6 tenants, each with their own service and panel.

Each panel will be directly behind the service meter, I was going to have the main circuit breaker act as the disconnect.
Rather than an outside disconnect.

I asked the inspector if that met the code he said " if it was back to back with the meter outside, _*BUT this has several disconnects and the outside service entrance must be grouped (nec 230.72) together so it is required to have an outside disconnect.*_

*I don't understand the BUT part?

Anyone have an opinion what he means?*


----------



## jar546 (Apr 5, 2022)

There will be one service for the building.
The service disconnects will be grouped outside.
The panelboards for each tenant can be inside their space.
That is one scenario.

OR

There will be one service to the building.
There will be one service disconnect for the entire building outside/
After the service disconnect you can have the meters and main breakers outside or inside pending on your electric utility company.

Many buildings have an interior electrical room that houses the service disconnect(s) and meter(s).

Once you go past the service disconnect(s), you can put the panels wherever you want.


----------



## Lipets (Apr 5, 2022)

There would be 6 service drops.


----------



## Rick18071 (Apr 5, 2022)

NEC230.72(C) In a multiple-occupancy building, each occupant shall have access to the occupant's service disconnecting means.
Exception: Where electrical maintenance are provided by the building management under continuous maintenance..

I am curious to know if any inspectors ever checked when the management or ownership of a multiple-occupancy building changes that the continuous maintenance continues?


----------



## Rick18071 (Apr 5, 2022)

Lipets said:


> There would be 6 service drops.


230.2 A building can only have one service unless permitted in 230.2(A) through (D).


----------



## steveray (Apr 5, 2022)

Rick18071 said:


> NEC230.72(C) In a multiple-occupancy building, each occupant shall have access to the occupant's service disconnecting means.
> Exception: Where electrical maintenance are provided by the building management under continuous maintenance..
> 
> I am curious to know if any inspectors ever checked when the management or ownership of a multiple-occupancy building changes that the continuous maintenance continues?


Never have allowed that exception....


----------



## Lipets (Apr 5, 2022)

Strange that Duke Energy sent a field engineer out to site and suggested multiple drops.


----------



## steveray (Apr 5, 2022)

It could be allowed under 230.2B (multiple services)...


----------



## Lipets (Apr 5, 2022)

Just heard back from chief building inspector.
He wants all meters in one location with outdoor disconnect
So one drop!


----------

